# Anyone else get a ton w/os today?



## joandcruz (Feb 24, 2015)

I got 17 today havent had much for couple weeks 3 or 4 a day but just got home and theres 17 from 7 different companys...WOW im not complaining though


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

hopefully its not work other contractors already turned down.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I seem to specialize in that.*



hammerhead said:


> hopefully its not work other contractors already turned down.


But make the best of it. sometimes they don't see the opportunity. If you hang in there long enough you can outlast them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We got 127 yesterday and outlook is Dinging like crazy today!


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We got 127 yesterday and outlook is Dinging like crazy today!


 Ill just take my 77 and go sit quietly in the corner and sulk...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> Ill just take my 77 and go sit quietly in the corner and sulk...:icon_rolleyes:


I have already seen several cancellations so I'm not sure what the heck is going on?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have already seen several cancellations so I'm not sure what the heck is going on?


 Zombies??


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah Ive got a few cancelled to, Ive learned to wait until the last minute to do them just because of this vary reason. Ive had 2 calls today to go out of my area with extra charges if need to get the work done.

I really hate having to say no too. I so enjoy them being dependent on me.:innocent:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yeah Ive got a few cancelled to, Ive learned to wait until the last minute to do them just because of this vary reason. Ive had 2 calls today to go out of my area with extra charges if need to get the work done.
> 
> I really hate having to say no too. I so enjoy them being dependent on me.:innocent:


I had a nice thaw property, pump basement, install sump pump, install 2 dehumidifiers, remove moldy paneling, order cancelled by the NFR crew. It was a really nice approval for a change!

Apparently the bank went REO with the property. Gee why would they do that?????:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I had a nice thaw property, pump basement, install sump pump, install 2 dehumidifiers, remove moldy paneling, order cancelled by the NFR crew. It was a really nice approval for a change!
> 
> Apparently the bank went REO with the property. Gee why would they do that?????:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


No worries mate they will pay you. Happens to me all the time with me to.

Just get it billed out asap.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> No worries mate they will pay you. Happens to me all the time with me to.
> 
> Just get it billed out asap.


No no the approval came through and we were headed there 2 days later and the cancellation came over before we mobilized. If they had been there or even been going there the day OF the cancellation I would have ran it out. 

I really feel like NFR fought to keep it alive but the bank wasn't having it. My guess is my pricing scared them off! I smacked that one out of the park so hard I should probably be tested for PED's.:whistling2:


----------

